# Meetup in San Francisco, CA



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello friends,

Next Sunday on July, 20th from 11:30 to 2:30 we will be at a Maltese Meetup in the city, on the China Basin Park (at the Giants Stadium). If you're in the area come join us! There are 13 people confirmed and should be fun. 

We will be there with Dominic, Benjamin and Elena and rumor has it that PorkChop will join us too. 

So if you're in the city or in the Bay Area that's a good opportunity to have a Maltese play date. 

More info here - SF MALTESE MEETUP - The San Francisco Maltese Meetup! (San Francisco, CA) - Meetup











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like fun! Sure wish I lived closer!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: I love love love that first pictue:wub: wish I lived close, take lots of pictures


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub: I love love love that first pictue:wub: wish I lived close, take lots of pictures


Thank you so much, they were dressed up as we were celebrating their Poppa Birthday :wub:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't live in the area but I have to say I LOVE that first picture! Omg cuteness overload!! They look like well behaved little children!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Beautiful Pictures of Beautiful perfect fur babies! They are dressed so nicely ~~ smiling so happy! ~~ and every hair in place! LOVE THEM!!

...sad we live too far...:-(


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Beautiful Pictures of Beautiful perfect fur babies! They are dressed so nicely ~~ smiling so happy! ~~ and every hair in place! LOVE THEM!!
> 
> ...sad we live too far...:-(



Thank you so much. They were dressed up for Poppa's birthday. I wish we were close and our Maltese gang could play together. Maybe next time we go down to LA visit with Gustave & Mieka. 




S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I don't live in the area but I have to say I LOVE that first picture! Omg cuteness overload!! They look like well behaved little children!


Thank you, they are well behaved if you can handle the "must bark" when someone is getting close lol. 

Here's a bonus picture 




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dominic said:


> Thank you so much. They were dressed up for Poppa's birthday. I wish we were close and our Maltese gang could play together. Maybe next time we go down to LA visit with Gustave & Mieka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh what a neat picture!!!!! I love looking at your three! Too bad we're so far far far away!!!!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Dominic said:


> Thank you so much. They were dressed up for Poppa's birthday. I wish we were close and our Maltese gang could play together. Maybe next time we go down to LA visit with Gustave & Mieka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh!!! that's adorable.. I love it! - and 10 pts to the hubby for pushing the fluffy butts! ~Real men push fluff monsters in strollers~ , YES!!! :aktion033::chili::aktion033:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Thank you so much. They were dressed up for Poppa's birthday. I wish we were close and our Maltese gang could play together. Maybe next time we go down to LA visit with Gustave & Mieka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVELY Bonus picture! Fluffs are stunning against the beautiful backdrop! and SUNNY too! I love the bay area == the weather is always so cool! and your DH == love how he is totally daddy to the dogs! My DH must see this === cuz i am shopping for a stroller for my DH to push too!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> LOVELY Bonus picture! Fluffs are stunning against the beautiful backdrop! and SUNNY too! I love the bay area == the weather is always so cool! and your DH == love how he is totally daddy to the dogs! My DH must see this === cuz i am shopping for a stroller for my DH to push too!!!


We were in Oakland at Lake Merritt, it was really pretty! My husband is very proud of our dogs and he has no problems pushing the stroller, he adores our little wild animals! 



littlefluffbabies said:


> Oh my gosh!!! that's adorable.. I love it! - and 10 pts to the hubby for pushing the fluffy butts! ~Real men push fluff monsters in strollers~ , YES!!! :aktion033::chili::aktion033:


It is funny cause I always ask if he wants me to push and he says, no way I love my Maltese Gang. 




Furbabies mom said:


> Oh what a neat picture!!!!! I love looking at your three! Too bad we're so far far far away!!!!


I know... I love looking at yours as well. Imagine how fun it would be if they could play together? Ben and Dewey would be great buddies.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

littlefluffbabies said:


> Oh my gosh!!! that's adorable.. I love it! - and 10 pts to the hubby for pushing the fluffy butts! ~Real men push fluff monsters in strollers~ , YES!!! :aktion033::chili::aktion033:


Wish I wasn't clear on the other side of the country. I know you'll have a great time. Love the shot of your clan and that husband of yours...what a keeper. :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Dominic said:


> Thank you so much. They were dressed up for Poppa's birthday. I wish we were close and our Maltese gang could play together. Maybe next time we go down to LA visit with Gustave & Mieka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss having three  your babies are so beautiful.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

The Maltese MeetUp in San Francisco was a success! 

Dominic and Elena had a lot of fun meeting with other dogs and with their friend PorkChop which has an endless source of energy, what a funny and lovable guy he is. Benjamin at the other hand had a hard time and was very anxious, there was a couple dogs barking very aggressively and Ben wasn't having all the noise and barking. Elena got picked up by almost every person around wagging her tail and coming back to my lap just to be picked up again, what a social girl she is. 

So here are some pictures from yesterday, I hope you guys like it.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow...so many pretty babies! Truly a wonderful sight.

what a great idea to have them gated on grass! I would've been tempted to plop myself right in the middle and get kisses from all of them!! A HAPPY place!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Wow...so many pretty babies! Truly a wonderful sight.
> 
> what a great idea to have them gated on grass! I would've been tempted to plop myself right in the middle and get kisses from all of them!! A HAPPY place!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Maybe or maybe not Pham was inside the gate with me. We always bring these 2 pens to the park so they can be off leash and we can be stress free. It's easy to carry and to setup. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Just look at all those beautiful fluffs!!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

There are so many adorable little fluffs!!! Looks like they had a great time


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Loved the pictures! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes it was soo much fun yesterday! So many white furbutts in one place. :wub:
Thanks again Beatriz for inviting us! It was great seeing all you guys again as always. Your babies always look so cute and Elena look soo adorable in her pink outfit and pearl necklace :wub::wub: 

Porky had such a great time playing with all the furbabies especially with Elena and Dom. I think he did try to play with Ben but he knew better. I hope Lil Ben is feeling better today. :grouphug: Give him lots of love and treats! And give the babies kissies from auntie Ann. 

We should take a group pix next time. Everyone was too busy playing with the furbutts and no one took enough pix. 

ok enough yapping time for pix.....

car ride to the meetup..





I love how Porky's face looks so fluffy and funny ...


Beatriz with the furbutts...


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pictures!!
We have gone to a meetup before but have not attended in quite awhile. It was alway hard without the area being fenced in. I love that you took fencing and when you go again let me know and I'll bring Lilly and Daisy to play. I can even bring some of my fencing to make it bigger.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

cyndrae said:


> Great pictures!!
> We have gone to a meetup before but have not attended in quite awhile. It was alway hard without the area being fenced in. I love that you took fencing and when you go again let me know and I'll bring Lilly and Daisy to play. I can even bring some of my fencing to make it bigger.



The meetup with all the dogs on leash is just not practical, specially with 3 dogs. I'm surprised they never thought about bringing in the fence, everybody was so happy about it. 

We could make our own meetup, I don't think I'll go to this group anymore only because Benjamin had a hard time with a couple aggressive dogs that were barking non stop with owners not taking action. I won't put him thru this again, he was drooling  

Where do you live? PorkChop is in San Jose and we are in Castro Valley. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

We live in Vallejo and have been to the SF meetup before. I especially enjoyed the one where it was raining and they had it at the wags hotel. Clean enclosed area.
But at the ball park is windy and not enclosed. My DH was not happy so we have not been back.
I think one of the issues is finding a place to gather. I am willing to donate to rent a place like the room at the wags hotel.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What an adorable gaggle of white fluffs. Looks like it was such fun and what a great idea to take pens along.:chili:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

cyndrae said:


> We live in Vallejo and have been to the SF meetup before. I especially enjoyed the one where it was raining and they had it at the wags hotel. Clean enclosed area.
> But at the ball park is windy and not enclosed. My DH was not happy so we have not been back.
> I think one of the issues is finding a place to gather. I am willing to donate to rent a place like the room at the wags hotel.


I agree with you in all of that. We are not going to the meetup at the ball park anymore. It was so windy! But main reason is the aggressive dogs with owners that doesn't take action, can't handle it. 

Love the idea of Wag Hotel! We should so do it, I'm looking for smaller groups cause Ben gets anxious. I'll have a week off in August, 11 to 16 and if any of those dates works for you we are down to go. I'll check the rates and infos as I have never been there.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> What an adorable gaggle of white fluffs. Looks like it was such fun and what a great idea to take pens along.:chili:


First of all, I love your sig picture, always put a smile on my face when I see it. We had this idea of bringing the pen to our small park one day and what a great idea it was, now we always bring it so we can enjoy the day while they are off leash but secure. 

Here they are on the small park close to home, Elena laid on the blanket while the boys do the patrol. :innocent:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Dominic said:


> I agree with you in all of that. We are not going to the meetup at the ball park anymore. It was so windy! But main reason is the aggressive dogs with owners that doesn't take action, can't handle it.
> 
> Love the idea of Wag Hotel! We should so do it, I'm looking for smaller groups cause Ben gets anxious. I'll have a week off in August, 11 to 16 and if any of those dates works for you we are down to go. I'll check the rates and infos as I have never been there.


Ok find out if one day is cheaper than another and I can probably get off any day but Tuesdays.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

If this is open to some of us southern Californians, I'd think about coming! It looked like you all had a lot of fun! I still have a lot of family up in the Bay Area as I was born in SF and raised in Los Gatos, so I could visit family too.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

socalyte said:


> ... I was born in SF and raised in Los Gatos, so I could visit family too.


 I had forgotten that you lived in Los Gatos! It's a pretty ideal place to live :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

socalyte said:


> If this is open to some of us southern Californians, I'd think about coming! It looked like you all had a lot of fun! I still have a lot of family up in the Bay Area as I was born in SF and raised in Los Gatos, so I could visit family too.



Of course, that's exciting! Anytime you're up here just let me know, we are always up to a play date. We also have Vinh and Ann's PorkChop boy and Joanne's Mateo & Mia close by. 




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

cyndrae said:


> Ok find out if one day is cheaper than another and I can probably get off any day but Tuesdays.



I was reading online and they ask for bordatella vaccine which I do not give to my dogs. I'll call them tomorrow morning to see how it goes. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

